# Hacer un calentador de cera



## jose77 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola me llamo jose,un saludo a todos ustedes.
Tengo unas dudas y a lo mejor me pueden ayudar.
Quiero construir un calentador para fundir cera y esta quede casi liquida.Tengo la resistencia de un soldador de estaño (12v 30w), una fuente de alimentacion de 12v 1A Ac, tambien pondre algun led de unos 2v para indicar que esta en funcionamiento,un interuptor y una resistencia variable(potenciador) para regular el calor ya que sino se calienta demasiado.
el problema es calcular las resistencias etc,soy muy novato.
He probado directamente y se calienta una pasada,pero con un potenciometro de 22k la corriente no llega, supongo que es demasiada resistencia,si lo pruebo con una de 200 ohm esta se calienta mucho.
me pueden ayudar como lo tengo que calcular y como puedo variar la temperatura final regulando los voltios o los amperios.
Siento mi ignorancia pero soy nuevo en esto.gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

La fuente de 1 amperio no te sirve (1A en 12V = 12W) y no puedes usar directamente una resistencia normal, tienes que poner una etapa de potencia con un transistor, ya que las resistencias y potes normales ssólo aguantan 1/4W (por eso se calientan), pero si puedes, no pongas esta etapa

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola jose77

La fuente de alimentación que tienes, probablemente, esta limitada para la carga que pretendes utilizar.

Tu resistencia de un soldador, que tienes, es de 12V 30W según tu mensaje; así que:
W/ExI=1 Entonces: W/V = I 30/12 = 2.5Amp. y tu fuente da solo 1Amp.

Sin embargo como pretendes bajar la corriente con una resistencia variable probablemente si funcione tu fuente de alimentación.

Ahora Bien, debes utilizar un REOSTATO no un potenciómetro. Los reóstatos tienen el mismo funcionamiento que los potenciómetros pero son para mayor potencia.

Yo te recomendaría utilizar un reóstato de 10 Ohms y cuando menos de 30W.
Como debes saber el reóstato o el potenciómetro tienen 3 terminales. La del cursor conéctala a un extremo, de este modo, tienes ahora 2 terminales, una conéctala a la resistencia del soldador. Así quedaran en serie; esta serie conéctala a tu fuente de alimentación. 

Al variar el reóstato la corriente en este circuito variara así que el calentamiento también variara.

Ten en cuenta que este tipo de control se le denomina CIEGO pues no mide la temperatura para controlarla sino que calienta hasta un limite y ahí se queda.
Pero... como la temperatura ambiente varia también la temperatura de este pequeño sistema variara. No mucho pero variara.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

igual, aunque bajes mucho la potencia, la fuente seguirá siendo insuficiente por las pérdidas en calor del sistema de control, pero no estoy seguro


----------



## jose77 (Nov 29, 2009)

gracias,
dige que el soldador funciona 30w porque lo pone en una pequeña pegatina en el mango,y si conecto directamente el soldador a la fuente se calienta muchissimo y rapidamente por eso no entiendo mucho que le falten amperios a la fuente.De todos modos probare a ponerle un reostato.ya os ire contanto los avances. Muchas Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

la fuente se calienta muchísimo por que la estás sobrecargando

necesitas otra fuente


saludos


----------



## jose77 (Nov 29, 2009)

Perdon no me he expresado bien lo que se calienta es la resistencia del soldador.
probare con otra fuente,gracias


----------



## Christian B (Nov 29, 2009)

Probá utilizando una resistencia que con esa fuente de 12V 1 Amp te genere 12W de calor (y no uses el soldador. Cualquier circuito para controlar la caida de tensión en el soldador, va a ser más costoso que comprar una resistencia de esa potencia)
Probà con una resistencia de 10 ohm que resista unos 10 o 15W.

Saludos


----------



## jose77 (Nov 30, 2009)

hola, buenas.
He probado con una resistencia 10 ohms,15w y funciona bien calienta lo suficiente.(fuente 12v 1a).
Hay alguna manera de regular el calor que genera la resistencia,¿poniendo un potenciometro delante?con que caracteristicas ya que en la tienda me dijeron que tienen hasta 5w.
por cierto hace falta poner resistencia al led?con 12v y la resistencia que calienta a 10 ohms.
gracias,por la ayuda


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 30, 2009)

puedes cmprar un potenciómetro de 5W pero te saldrá muy caro y será ineficiente.
mejor utiliza una etapa de potencia para regular la potencia de la resistencia


----------



## Christian B (Nov 30, 2009)

Tiene razón elosciloscopio.
Te adjunto una configuración que te podria servir.
El transistor lo podés poner con un disipador o en la misma carcaza (si es metálica y separada del recipiente con cera).
 Otra solución es ponerle un termistor en serie para que corte en alguna temperatura


----------



## jose77 (Nov 30, 2009)

Siento ser pesado pero es que soy un negado para esto ;(
la resistencia que tengo 10h 15w axial esta mañana lo probe conectando directamente a la fuente y se calienta pero ahora con un led normal ya no calienta. ¿se debe a que el led consume los voltios que sobrepasaban la resistencia d 10h?


----------



## Christian B (Nov 30, 2009)

No, seguro lo conectaste en serie con la resistencia y la corriente ya no es la misma.
Lo vas a tener que conectar en paralelo con la R de 10 ohm y con una resistencia de 1K para que no se queme.


----------



## jose77 (Dic 1, 2009)

Muchas Gracias, ya funciona! ahora solo me faltan los ultimos detalles de la caja etc...
saludos

una pregunta el pote tambien va en paralelo no?,como conecto los terminales?
gracias

y como has calculado los omhs del potenciometro,10k?


----------



## Christian B (Dic 4, 2009)

No lo calculé matemáticamente.
Tiene que ser:
No tan grande porque si no, el transistor empieza a conducir cuando llegás casi al final del recorrido ( lado del positivo)
No tan chico porque si no, la corriente que circularía por el potenciómetro lo quemaría ( sin importar en qué posición se encuentre)
Lo ideal sería que midiendo la tensión en la resistencia de 10 ohm, tenga casi los 12 V en el final del recorrido del potenciómetro y que girándolo al otro extremo ( lado de la resistencia), tenga la tensión mínima. Ésto posiblemente lo ajustes poniendo una resistencia antes y después del potenciómetro ( si querés tener una regulación exterior y utilizar todo el recorrido del pote)

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 4, 2009)

tambien es conveniente que la corriente sea pulsada, en mi trabajo a eso le llamamos porcentuador, y los usamos con ese fin, manejar resistencias...


----------



## czreye (Ene 7, 2010)

hola que tal amigos, yo tambien estoy en el mismo proyecto perdonen mi ignorancia en electronica por favor solo una pregunta este circuito que indican va conectado a un regulador de 12v? gracias por su comprencion y respuesta saludos


----------

